# heĺlo



## glitteroverdose (May 5, 2015)

just a makeup lover who would love to connect with others who love it too! I love MAC and you guys seem to as well so i thought i'd join


----------



## Gellydonut (May 26, 2015)

Hi, glad you joined!  :welcome2:


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site!


----------

